# Choke tube for Beretta Silver Pigeon II



## Washtub (Aug 30, 2017)

My father wants a set of modified choke tubes for his O/U.  Not sure what brand is the best. Any suggestions? Should I just stick with Beretta tubes? Carlson tubes any good? I really have no idea. Any help would be great.

Edit** sorry, it's a 686 silver pigeon I


----------



## K80Shooter (Aug 30, 2017)

I really like these a lot https://angleport.com/t/choke-tubes I have them in my competition AL390 and have shot several thousand rounds through it. Mine are the ported one's but either are available.

Make sure you know which chokes the gun takes as Beretta use's several.

You can use this to find which ones it takes http://www.beretta.com/en-us/choke-...6.1462000239.1504135053-1796921354.1503317578


----------



## david c (Aug 30, 2017)

*Check optics planet*

May want to give Briley a try.


----------



## BriarPatch99 (Aug 31, 2017)

Turlock down here in South Georgia makes some fine chokes.


----------



## homey (Sep 1, 2017)

*Chokes*

I shoot Pure Gold chokes in all my guns. Excellent product and excellent service.


----------



## killerv (Sep 1, 2017)

Briley spectrums out of mine.

Pure gold chokes are known for shooting a little tighter than others. In other words, what they call modified isn't modified according to other companies.


----------



## UncleLee (Sep 1, 2017)

I have over 30 Briley chokes and love them.  5 berettas and the 3 12s all use different chokes (including different ones for 28" and 32" barrel for same gun).

The Spectrum is entry level and does the work.  I shoot the Ti models on competition gun (because they looks so good).

Make sure you know which choke tube you need -- Beretta has:
(1) Mobil
(2) Optima
(3) Optima +
(4) Optima HP

None are interchangeable.

http://berettausa.custhelp.com/app/answers/detail/a_id/41


----------

